# My darling Joshua



## newfiesmum

He never lost that stupid puppy face. He was the sweetest dog in the world, so affectionate. He used to love to sit on my lap and have a cuddle. God, I am going to miss that.


----------



## Wyrd

I am so sorry


----------



## BigBearsRule

I am so sorry for your loss. Joshua was a major part of your life, and like any Newfie, will never be forgotten. Run free Joshua


----------



## mollymo

So so sorry for your loss.

RIP Joshua x


----------



## Guest

OMG I am so sorry for your loss.:frown:


----------



## RAINYBOW

I have no words xx 

Run Free and without pain Joshua xx


----------



## Argent

I am so, so sorry and shocked to hear of dear Joshua's passing  He and Ferdie are forum favourites of mine. <3


----------



## natty01

so sorry for your loss 

(((((hugs))))


----------



## Zaros

Speechless.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## XxZoexX

Really dont know what to say other than i am gutted, Joshua you will be missed by many RIP Gentle giant  xx

NewfiesMum humongeous (((((hugs)))))) for you and Ferdie xxxx


----------



## thedogcabin

Oh no, how sad. Run free big man!


----------



## 912142

Oh god I feel sick reading your posts - it was as though we all knew Joshua and of course were doing our best to will him to recover but alas that was not to be. 

So so sad but you were there for him every minute and he knew that - you were both lucky to have each other now you have to watch out for Ferdie because he will be feeling the loss too.

Thinking of you.


Rest in peace Joshua and run free at the bridge (sweet boy) xx


----------



## Guest

Oh i am so sorry hun, that is such awful sad news. 

You gave him such a wonderful life and he is forever grateful I am sure. 

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

From Lord Byrons, Inscription on the Monument of a Newfoundland Dog.

One who possessed Beauty Without Vanity,
Strength without Insolence,
Courage without Ferocity,
and All the Virtues of Man without his vices.

May your Spirit Run Forever free in Sunshine Joshua.
Thoughts are with you and Ferdie at this sad time.xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Sorry was just on the other thread, Im so very, very sorry, run free at the bridge brave Joshua. 

Hugs to you & Ferdi xxx


----------



## ameliajane

Oh no... So, so sorry. You did all you could and more for him. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Shazach

So sorry Love.
There aren't the words. 


Sh x


----------



## francesandjon

Run free Joshua, glad I had the chance to meet you.

So sorry to hear this, thinking of you xx


----------



## cravensmum

I really don't know what to say,only that I'm so sorry for your loss.

He was taken far too young.

Run free Joshua.


----------



## simplysardonic

Am very saddened to read this Newfiesmum
Sleep tight Joshua xx


----------



## archiebaby

so sorry newfiemum


----------



## alyssa_liss

so sorry  x x x


----------



## lucylastic

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was so young. But he was always loved and cared for by you and now he feels no pain. Hugzzz.


----------



## jayne5364

So sorry, he was such a lovely boy xx


----------



## gorgeous

Aww bless you Joshua - run free...

and lots of hugs to your Mummy and family.....xxxx


----------



## bobby7

So very sorry to read this, Run free at the bridge Joshua. xxx


----------



## Cleo38

Lovely pics of your gorgeous boy, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Nellybelly

so so sorry.
RIP Joshua


----------



## SixStar

I don't know what to say  I'm so, so sorry.

Run free Joshua, take care of yourself newfiesmum x


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss of Joshua.

R.I.P Joshua and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Run free at Rainbow Bridge dear Joshua knowing you was very much loved and will be sadly missed but fondly remembered by many xxx


----------



## swarthy

Very sorry for your loss

Run free Joshua xx


----------



## Dogless

I am so very, very sorry; we all know how much Joshua meant to you. Thinking of you and Ferdie and wish there was something I could do or say to help. RIP Joshua xxx.


----------



## LexiLou2

So so sorry, I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Balto-x

So sorry for your loss 
Run free Joshua

Huge hugs to all the family 
xx


----------



## United Spots Royal Eagle

Run free Joshua ...... no more pain ..........


----------



## Stellabella

I'm so, so sorry to hear about poor Joshua. He suffered so much in his short life.

I don't know what to say, but reading through your thread, I am sure that if ever a dog knew how much he was loved and cherished, it was your Joshua.


----------



## Roobster2010

newfiesmum said:


> He never lost that stupid puppy face. He was the sweetest dog in the world, so affectionate. He used to love to sit on my lap and have a cuddle. God, I am going to miss that.


Oh Newfiesmum, I'm so sorry to hear you've lost your boy Joshua.

Rest peacefully awhile Josh, then run free & happy with your friends at Rainbow Bidge.


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy. R.I.P Joshua x


----------



## bearcub

Your cause of sorrow
must not be measured by his worth, for then
it has no end. 

Sleep tight Joshua, take care Newfiesmum x


----------



## hope

sorry for your loss .


----------



## Angie2011

OMG hun! i am so very very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy!  i don't know what to say! so so sorry RIP sweet Angel xx


----------



## katie200

awww im so sorry hun (((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))) RIP Joshua


----------



## Jonesey

I've just read about his journey  - RIP sweet boy. I've given our Biscuit an extra hug just now, you can never know how long they're going to be here bringing their special joy into our lives.

I'm sure he's given you some wonderful memories just as you gave him his and I hope they can carry you through. (((hugs)))


----------



## catseyes

So So sorry, hugs to you all. x


----------



## LostGirl

oh no rest in peace  and massive hugs to you xx


----------



## catz4m8z

Im so sorry for you and Joshua. Ive just caught up on his thread and like everyone else was willing him to get better. So unfair he never had the chance to be a 'proper' dog...
Im sure he will be waiting at the bridge for you for lots of long walks and games...


----------



## Tigerneko

oh my god i've only just seen this 

so, so sorry! My stomach turned when I saw this thread 

Run free lovely Joshua! xxxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Sweet dreams Joshua - In my thoughts newfiesmum!


----------



## suewhite

So sorry thinking of you.

RIP JOSHUA


----------



## cheekyscrip

so sorry..RIP JOshua...


----------



## sailor

Only just seen  

So sorry for your loss, R.I.P Joshua :crying:


----------



## lovedeternally

I am so sorry to hear of your loss but I am sure that Joshua is smiling down at you now.


----------



## Superash

. My thoughts are with you R.I.P Joshua x


----------

